# ...Am I just to big to ride horses?



## silverdollarmagic

Heck no! You are not too big to ride! Love your horse  I'm lovin' the Canadian Maple leaf on his butt :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

No you are not too big to ride 
don't worry it looks like your horse is strong enough 
to carry you 

I am a larger rider as well 
and I love your Paint


----------



## meganishername

Thank you so much guys.

My horse is an odd one :b


----------



## sarahver

I've seen an 80 pound child jump on a horses back and ride in a way that made me wince just to look at. Just the same I have seen 200 pound plus riders doing wonderful jobs.

You know what they say: It's not the size that counts, it's what you do with it :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

You don't look fat Megan, you look shapely, curvey, womanly, a nice shape


----------



## Sunny

Seriously? Girl, look at your waist! It's tiny!

Just like GH said, you have curves. That's a GOOD thing.

Keep riding, have fun, and don't worry. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Yea you not over weight 
you are curvy and that's me too


----------



## Country Woman

Don't worry about what other people think 
just have fun with your horse and enjoy your self


----------



## tinyliny

NOT! NOT! NOT too fat to ride. Get outta here! you are totally not too heavy to ride. Utter nonsense!


----------



## LoveStory10

I wish I had curves like you! You are in no way "to big to ride", heck, you arn't even big!!


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with Love story 
those skinny women are just jealous of your curves


----------



## Tianimalz

Ahem, as one of those "skinny" riders (actually athletic, but a lot of people use the term pretty loosely around here :lol, I would say you are DEF not too big to ride!! Not even sure where you got that notion, you look just fine to me. If you want to loose weight then that is up to you, if your horse shows no discomfort and his back and joints are just fine then I see no reason to worry. If you are THAT uncomfortable, then just get a bigger horse, but believe me girl, there is nothing that should keep you from riding and enjoying what you love to do.


----------



## Poseidon

I agree with everyone else: You are certainly not too big.

And as a scrawny person that has zero curves if I wear anything less than skin-tight clothing, I am jealous of yours. You also have a fantastic behind.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I agree, you are not too big at all.


----------



## Country Woman

just keep riding and have fun


----------



## Trishia Buzzard

You are not to big to ride at all!!! Im a curvy girl too and I try and embrace it, its nothing to be more ashamed of!! Plus I have a little more padding then the girls who look like twigs


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with Trishia 
you have nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## kait18

oh my goodness not big at all!!! if i was close to you i would smack ya and bring you back to reality ;P you are fine and your horse is gorgeous... keep on riding


----------



## kiwigirl

Ok, I have done the maths. Your bum is not as big as the bum of your horse, so NO, not too big to be riding. My bum is almost as big as the butt of my horse (and she is 3/4 draft!!) and I still ride.


----------



## Country Woman

I have a big butt and big thighs my sisters and daughter have the same
family trait lol


----------



## SportHorseHeaven

kiwigirl said:


> Ok, I have done the maths. Your bum is not as big as the bum of your horse, so NO, not too big to be riding. My bum is almost as big as the butt of my horse (and she is 3/4 draft!!) and I still ride.


This is the theory I go by!! Even though my cobs bum is just a little bigger than mine! Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Turndial

You have the same body shape and size as me by the look of it and the ppl here gave me reassurance that I'm not too big to ride a smaller horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I just need to get in shape


----------



## Turndial

You just need to stop worrying about it. It's my 2012 resolution! 

I eat healthy, go to the gym 3 times a week, used to ride 2-4 times a week (no horse atm) and still stay the same size. 
I used to do 8 hours a week of martial arts and that made no difference either! 

So my 2012 resolution is to be happy that I'm healthy and fit and that I am doing all I can to stay that way (except those jelly babies I had at work today..) 

Be happy, you look lovely and hold yourself well


----------



## EighteenHands

NO WAY are you too fat to ride! Don't be silly, girlfriend. 

If you want to assure yourself, a rule of thumb that is pretty honest is the 20% rule. A sound horse can carry 20% of their body weight in tack and ride with no issues. They can carry 25-30% with more effort. Some horses show little change while carrying 25% and some horses may become extremely winded and experience some straining. _It Depends_ on the horse. Some can carry more, some less.

SO....if your sound horse weighs 1000lbs they are said to be able to carry 200lbs of tack and rider with ease.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gingerscout

I'm new here but absolutely not.. If you think your too big I'd hate to see what people said about me


----------



## feistymomma

I don't think you are too big either. I think you look quite nice. I have often worried about it too. I have never been small, even when I was showing full time. I am trying to except who I am. I am super healthy (healthier than most "skinny" people I know), and strong (I've been known to carry 2 50 lb bags of feed to the barn at the same time ;-) ) My husband thinks I am the hottest thing going, and my horse doesn't grunt and fall over when I get on him, so I say I'm all good!!!

Try not to worry about those skinny girls....I use to beat the pants off of those skinny girls when I was in the show ring!!! Literally.....I would beat them until their pants fell off........jk......or am I? ;-)


----------



## NeuroticMare

You look fine for riding  In fact, I had to take a double take that you didn't have my horse there with you haha


----------



## Sparkyintention

Everyone is beautiful no matter what the outside looks like  Just remember that ladies!


----------



## BurningAmber520

As my wonderful trainer told me just the other day "A 110 pound rider riding the wrong way with do more damage then a 310 pound rider riding the right way." 

And in the words of Dr. Seuss. "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter, don't mind"

So if you love horses... ride! If you're plus sized... so what? Never let anyone tell you that you can't do what you love...

One more wonderful quote... "You can never be made to feel inferior without your consent" ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Country Woman

BurningAmber520 said:


> As my wonderful trainer told me just the other day "A 110 pound rider riding the wrong way with do more damage then a 310 pound rider riding the right way."
> 
> And in the words of Dr. Seuss. "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter, don't mind"
> 
> So if you love horses... ride! If you're plus sized... so what? Never let anyone tell you that you can't do what you love...
> 
> One more wonderful quote... "You can never be made to feel inferior without your consent" ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


I agree with you all the way


----------



## gingerscout

I was told I was never too heavy to ride by most people and vets if I had the right horse.. unless im looking for lessons..lol most barns I know of have weight limits under 200, which is fine I understand about horses well beings and all.. but its no fun looking for lessons in situations like that


----------



## Shiavo

Definitely not! I wish a photo of me from behind was quite so flattering.

By the way, that is a really pretty photo.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I agree with everyone..
you look beautiful to me.
your horse is beautiful.
Ride him and be happy. Life is short.

PS I am joining a drill team where I have been riding longer than the girls on it have been on the earth, and I am certainly not skinny. LOL


----------



## loveshorses79

I agree with everyone too. You have a beautiful womanly body and a beautiful horse! I hope these posts show you that and you can ride without worries!


----------



## Country Woman

you are only big in your own mind


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Curvy women are much more fun than skinny girls! I find plus size women more attractive than skinny ones too.


----------



## Country Woman

My husband agrees with you VT Trail Trotters 
he likes me curvy


----------



## OctoberArabian

You're gorgeous! Keep riding <3


----------



## OkieGal

OP, do I need to smack some sense into you? In no way are you too big to ride.
You have the curves of a woman.

Besides, us big girls do EVERYTHING better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

OP, Heck no are you too big to ride your horse. You look fine!!! I'd let you ride any one of my horses all day long!!!


----------



## westerncowgurl

you are NOT to big to ride! i have seen yaaaayyy bigger people on really small horses, you look like you are in good shape! and i like your horse paints are awesome!


----------



## sirgalahadkem

You are much better looking than I am!!! I'm that horrid apple shape but my Sir Galahad doesn't care!!!


----------



## Raven12

*quit it!!*

Okay.. enough!! :-xUs big people are just that!! BIG!! I am tired of apolagizing for the way god made me. So I don't. This is it . God Made me this way for a reason. All the diets in the world won't change it. So get with it celebrate it, After all, I like it, so what if some people don't - find those that do-they are out there!! I can do anything I want to and I want to be involved in horses!! Too big!!:-oHA--Thats like me saying they are too small-- HA!!:shock:bet that would go over like a lead balloon!!I enjoy horses and no one is going to keep me from it-I'm old enough and confident enough now to stand up and celebrate my self-Like the old saying goes you have to blow your own horn cause ain't no one else goin' to!!


----------



## Raven12

sirg- you are not a horrid apple shape!! you are a perfect shape for your body... you have to change how you think about yourself!! when we are self confident, our riding improves, and that improves evrything else.. remember.. to smile.. and have fun....


----------



## sirgalahadkem

Raven12 said:


> sirg- you are not a horrid apple shape!! you are a perfect shape for your body... you have to change how you think about yourself!! when we are self confident, our riding improves, and that improves evrything else.. remember.. to smile.. and have fun....



I'm about 30 pounds lighter now than I was in that pic thanks to what I call my Diabetic wake up call (was diagnosed last May). Most of my weight is in my stomach and I have a TON of muscle. (I can pick up and carry around my 170 pound boyfriend like he's nothing even with a bad back!) Even if I were allowed to, I wouldn't be able to show in any form of english riding because my calves are 19+ inches of pure muscle (the doctor has verified this!). I can't even wear chaps because of the size of my thighs (a little pudgy but mostly muscle... again doctor verified) and my calves! I can't afford custom chaps either...


----------



## Raven12

There are ways and means..to get around every one of those challenges
stay positive and get creative..LOL....You can ride..at any time any where.. and in any show.. there are different companies that make half chaps to fit those of us with bigger calfs.. and as for chaps.. there are lots of ways of making stock chaps fit without going custom... an elastic zipper extender is one of my favorites, and then the elastic inserts on the inside leg(where its unseen are just a few.. 

I refuse to be put dowm or told no-just because of my size- the skinny girls wouldnàt take it so why should I??


----------



## Raven12

gigngerscout...a weight limit.. at a training barn.. lol... not around here..lol..the guys couldnt ride then!...If you are getting hit with that kind of crap you dont need to be there... lol.. you need to find a barn that RESPECTS each rider..no matter what.. Keep looking the good ones are out there!!!


----------



## Raven12

As long as we ride, and enjoy it, that is the main thing!! :lol: I am a very plus sized woman.. and I ride western... The longer I ride the better I will get.  just like anyone else! The more hours I put in the saddle will reflect in the rider I become, not anyone elses opinion(except the judge at the show)
I am well past the 250 lb mark and I have been for years. No excuses apologizes or reasons.. this is it ... I have tried every fad diet,, and good diet out there,, and my weight varies by 5 lbs... I am healthy.. the doctor said he wishes he was in as good of shape. 
So now.. I ride... thats it.. people eithor like me or dont, I beat them at shows, or dont, .. but my weight has become a non-issue for me.. :-|


----------

